# OSHA after job is completed



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

Can OSHA fine a contractor for safety violation after job is completed having never made a visit?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Hog said:


> Can OSHA fine a contractor for safety violation after job is completed having never made a visit?


Unless they have video or photographic evidence, I don't see how they could establish any basis for a case. As far as I understand it, you can video tape someone and use it without their consent, but you can't audio record someone or publicize a video without their consent.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Nah. How could they even put on record who did what? Just say they did have a video Say someone turned in a video, to OSHA of some unsafe act or whatever on a job that is now complete. What are they going to launch a investigation? Semd out teams of investigators to track down whitnesses? spend a thousand man hours to come up with nothing? they can go out in a day and issue their quota of infractions caught for sure neat and sweet.


----------

